# Pirate Ghost



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How does this look to you?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I LIKE it!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

C O O L

besides if I disagree with trishanne she might confiscate my alchohal


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Like something from my nightmare, so I like it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I also like it .
does it come with everything seen here ..
face and under boots excluded


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It does Lilly.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, FE - Have you considered an actual pirate chest that could be sold seperately?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Hey, FE - Have you considered an actual pirate chest that could be sold seperately?


I have, but haven't found one that was good enough on quality and the ones I found that were nice were way too expensive!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This would fit right in with my haunt this yr.
Looks nice!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I prefer the non-ghost pirate costumes personally. Just isn't my style, I guess.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I like it! Think it would look good at night.


----------

